# What blank?



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I seldom fish with lures but always have a 9' Tica in the truck. Wanna upgrade to something nicer & more efficient. Will throw anything from bombers to 1 oz bucktails to 3 oz metal. Thinking AFAW Estuary or RS1266 or 1267. Any suggestions??? TIA

Steve Z.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

If you don't mind a one piece blank the WRI 923 and 1023 would be the best. The RS 1267 you mentioned would be the 2 piece rod I would reccomend. Lami has some good options as well. Also the Loomis 1266. Lots of options here.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Two piece*

Thanks for that but it's gotta be two piece. Forgot to mention I'll wrap it for a spinner, too. Lots of blanks...which to choose?

Clyde, you sold me a 1569 blank a year or so ago. That thing wrapped up into the luckiest rod for big fish. So far 47" striper, 49" drum, lots of big biters. Good to get one with built in mojo!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

The All Star 1265 is a 10 1/2 ft blank rated 103 oz with 2 oz as the sweet spot. The RS1265 has the same characteristics...

I can sling metal over 400' EASY with this rod... I have built 4 of them...1 conventional and 3 spinners...and it's a 2 piece rod that is very light - graphite...

Sandcrab


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*1265*

Thanks for that. Don't think RS makes one. AS1265 is hard to find. Any sources? 

Anybody on the AFAW Estuary???


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Thanks for that. Don't think RS makes one. AS1265 is hard to find. Any sources?
> 
> Anybody on the AFAW Estuary???


I have recently built several spinning rods over the summer, a WRI 923,1023, a RS 1386, and the last was on the AFAW esturay. I only got to toss the esturay on one outing before it was sold, not cause I didn't like it, but someone was in a hurry and wanted one built, I had just finished it.


I like the AFAW probably the best out of the bunch, can get a little bit more distance with RS 1386, but it can be a little tiring to work plugs with a 11'6" rod for extended periods. It's also rated 2-5 oz.

I like the WRI rods but one piece at 10' does cause transport issues.

I may try a WRI 1143 next for giggles, a little overkill for light lures, but am interested in seeing how it performs. Wish the 1033 came as a 2 piece, I'd be all over it.

If I was a diehard plugger I might also look at some of the Ron Arra or other Lami surf models- The northern guys swear by them.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> ...If I was a diehard plugger I might also look at some of the Ron Arra or other Lami surf models- The northern guys swear by them.



I think the 9' Lami RA blanks run around $200 for the one or two piece and are rated 1-4 oz...

Sandcrab


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

SteveZ said:


> Thanks for that. Don't think RS makes one. AS1265 is hard to find. Any sources?
> 
> Anybody on the AFAW Estuary???


It's weired because they used to make one. I have no idea when they stopped, but I've seen posts before of people talking about their RS1265.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Su1145?*



Surf Cat said:


> If I was a diehard plugger


I'm not...this rod'll spend most of the time in the truck so I don't wanna spend a ton on it. 

Got a msg from RS...the man suggests the SU1145. It is rated to 1 1/2 but he sez it'll throw to 2 1/2 which would do about anything I'd ever want. Anybody use this blank? How is it with heavier wts?

He also said they didn't sell enough SU1265s to keep 'em in the catalog.

TIA, Steve


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've got the 1145. Great rod, and I'm very happy with it. It'll toss a glass minnow out of sight. I have it wrapped spinning with a Stradic 4000 using the Fuji New Concept guide system. An excellent blank for the money. It'll throw 2.5, but three is pushing it, and is more of a lob. Sweet spot in my opinion is about 1.5 oz.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Estuary*

I have have an Estuary but I have not fished it yet. Threw 2 and 3 oz in the field, also with the new concept guides and a Stradic 4000 and it's a sweet rod. She's very light but with some backbone but I haven't caught a fish with it yet. Time will tell but I'm happy! Philly Jack


----------

